# Almost Done Then I Blew a Fuse?



## acolic (Jun 19, 2017)

I was almost done putting my boat back together when I thought of doing one more job.

I have never been able to turn the motor off by turn the key to the off position, I have always had to pull out the safety switch and today I decided to fix that.

I figured there was a loose wire or corrosion on the key housing which was preventing the motor for turning off via the key. 

So I opened up the side mount control centre and I found a loose wire with a rubber boot next to the key housing and I found a screw on the key housing which did not have a connector attached to it. 

I figured the loose wire was supposed to be attached where the screw was. Once I attached the wire and turned the key the motor would not go on. 

So I detached the wire and tried to start the motor but it won't go on. 

I can start the motor with a pull cord and it will run fine and I can shut it off by pulling emergency cable out.

But at this point I can't turn the motor electricity. If I turn the key there is no power to the motor and it does not turn over. 

I checked and the starter battery is fully charged. 

Is there a fuse in the control mechanism?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 21, 2017)

What motor?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 21, 2017)

You might want to trace the circuit with a voltmeter or test lamp. Get a wiring diagram for your engine, that will make it much easier to trace down the problem.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 22, 2017)

As stated, what motor you have would be helpful. On my Evinrude there is a fuse under the engine cover that would cause your issue I would think.


----------



## acolic (Jun 24, 2017)

It's an Evinrude 70773s 70 hp 2 stroke. I can't see a fuse on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acolic (Jun 24, 2017)

Can you take a snapshot of the fuse on your motor please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acolic (Jun 24, 2017)

Never mind I went searching and you are right there was a fuse and it was blown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sorry, missed your request for a pic. A mechanic told me about the fuse when I was replacing my ignition switch. I still had him on the phone when I found it and when I pulled it apart the fuse was wrapped with gum foil paper. When I asked the mechanic "guess what I found", he stated gum foil paper? He stated seeing that a lot due to previous issues someone didn't take care of and were bypassing the fuse basically. Glad you found it. Mine is located on the left side of the motor looking at it from the prop side for any others that may need help locating in the future. Maybe entangled with the big red plug connector depending on year of Johnson/Evinrude.


----------



## dirty dave (Jun 25, 2017)

This picture is not directly of the fuse holder but i circled where the fuse wire is. Its the small red connector if im not mistaken. This is a v4 johnson but is in the same area that he described.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice pic dirty dave, that is indeed the one...


----------



## acolic (Jun 25, 2017)

Perfect I changed the fuse and attach the loose wire and now my motor will start and turn off by the key. Thanks so much for everyone's help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 25, 2017)

acolic said:


> Perfect I changed the fuse and attach the loose wire and now my motor will start and turn off by the key. Thanks so much for everyone's help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you haven't done anything to correct the original problem there may be an intermittent short in the system and that is why they originally had the ground unhooked at the switch and the fuse bypassed. That was why they were using the kill switch to turn it off. You do need to have a good supply of fuses on hand and at the very least some tools on board to unhook that ground so you can get in in case it pops up.


----------



## acolic (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.

Smart idea.


----------

